# 240SX 4 lug vs. 5 lug. PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

ok here is my question(s). I'm about to buy 92 300ZX front calipers,will they bolt right on my 90 240SX? and I would also like to do rear but what problems will I face there? and the last question,I wanna get the five lug conversion also, what car is that 5 lug hub from?will it bolt right up? if not what can I do? any help would be apreciated!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> ok here is my question(s). I'm about to buy 92 300ZX front calipers,will they bolt right on my 90 240SX? and I would also like to do rear but what problems will I face there? and the last question,I wanna get the five lug conversion also, what car is that 5 lug hub from?will it bolt right up? if not what can I do? any help would be apreciated!



For the 5 lug conversion any non turbo or s14 5 lug hub will bolt to the rear uprights without any modification. As for the front, you can either get some front hubs from attain, GTO, or wherever. These do carry a price though. I think Rbmotoring has some for 350 + shipping. The s14 front hubs do bolt on, but you have to modify your strut bolts. The S14 has larger holes for the strut bolt. There was a company that had chromemoly inserts for these, but I have not been able to find it in a while. Yes the calipers will bolt up directly to the car, just that you have to trim the dust shield, or remove it. The rotors are way too big to clear it. As for the rear, I'm not sure about. you may want to search on that one.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Use this link for any 300zx brake questions

http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm

The rears are hard and unless your putting down very very very serious power, don't bother, the 6 extra pistons you put up front are more then enough.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> For the 5 lug conversion any non turbo or s14 5 lug hub will bolt to the rear uprights without any modification. As for the front, you can either get some front hubs from attain, GTO, or wherever. These do carry a price though. I think Rbmotoring has some for 350 + shipping. The s14 front hubs do bolt on, but you have to modify your strut bolts. The S14 has larger holes for the strut bolt. There was a company that had chromemoly inserts for these, but I have not been able to find it in a while. Yes the calipers will bolt up directly to the car, just that you have to trim the dust shield, or remove it. The rotors are way too big to clear it. As for the rear, I'm not sure about. you may want to search on that one.


will the dust shield off the 300ZX that I got the calipers from fit?cause i'd rather swap those instead of trimming them.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> will the dust shield off the 300ZX that I got the calipers from fit?cause i'd rather swap those instead of trimming them.


Does anyone know the bolt pattern for the stock 90 240SX FB?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

4 x 114.3 and don't bother with swapping dust shields. Take the 240 one off and leave it off


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

little240boy said:


> The rears are hard and unless your putting down very very very serious power, don't bother, the 6 extra pistons you put up front are more then enough.


Ummm Whats so hard about installing the rears? Its actually very easy.


----------

